
‘Quantum Atmospheres’ May Reveal Secrets of Matter - HBlix
https://www.quantamagazine.org/quantum-atmospheres-may-reveal-secrets-of-matter-20180925/
======
xelxebar
Here's the primary source, I believe:

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1809.01692](https://arxiv.org/abs/1809.01692)

------
v_lisivka
Ether returns to science? Good news. I spent 10 years to popularize the idea.

~~~
teilo
Perhaps you should read the article. It is entirely unrelated to any theory of
ether.

~~~
v_lisivka
Yeah, it's theory of «a quantum atmosphere». Different name means it's
completely different theory. Right?

